# COURRIER INDESIRABLE



## jazzmeblue (23 Avril 2011)

Je suis envahi de mails indésirables (SFR Client,Orange,Numéricable,Visa....) me demandant des informations en cliquant sur un lien.
Bien entendu je ne clique pas ! 
Je clique sur indésirable et supprimer...en vain, les mails reviennent et cela s'accentue de jour en jour.
N'y a t'il moyen de filtrer, mettre en liste noire ou une solution de votre connaissance.
Merci pour l'aide et bon week end de Pâques


----------



## Larme (23 Avril 2011)

Et on peut savoir comment tu accèdes à tes mails ?
Mail ? Thunderbird ? Navigateur + accès au portail de messagerie (Gmail, SFR, Orange etc.) ?


----------



## jazzmeblue (23 Avril 2011)

MAIL tout simplement dès l'ouverture


----------



## herszk (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour.
Très souvent, surtout quand il s'agit d'entreprises ayant pignon sur rue, tu as la possibilité de te désabonner de leur mailing liste en cliquant sur un lien en général à la fin écrit en minuscule.
Cela t'envoie à une page internet, là, tu cliques sur la case de désabonnement et tu n'es plus ennuyé.


----------



## zoubi2 (28 Avril 2011)

Je pense que jazzmeblue fait allusion à du phishing.

Je ne connais pas la solution (s'il y en a une).


----------



## jazzmeblue (28 Avril 2011)

Merci c'est bien ce que je pensais et je vois que malheureusement il n'y a pas de solution pour cesser ces intrusions.


----------



## subsole (28 Avril 2011)

jazzmeblue a dit:


> Merci c'est bien ce que je pensais et je vois que malheureusement il n'y a pas de solution pour cesser ces intrusions.



Bonjour, 
Tu peux faire un règle dans Mail.
Mail => Préférences => Règles => Ajouter une nouvelle règle.


----------



## jazzmeblue (28 Avril 2011)

Merci bien mais comment fais t'on une nouvelle règle pour éviter le phishing ?


----------



## subsole (28 Avril 2011)

jazzmeblue a dit:


> Merci bien mais comment fais t'on une nouvelle règle pour éviter le phishing ?



De quelle(s) adresse(s) arrivent les spams de phishing  ?


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Avril 2011)

Les règles doivent être construites en fonction des caractéristiques des messages indésirables que tu reçois, mais également celles de ceux que tu souhaites conserver. Leur application ne doit au final désigner que les messages à éliminer.

Elles doivent rester suffisamment génériques pour correspondre à un maximum de spam, mais rester suffisamment précises pour ne pas concerner les messages que tu dois continuer à recevoir normalement.

Malheureusement, les spammeurs sont des petits malins, et l'information de provenance des messages est souvent insuffisante pour caractériser leurs envois, car l'adresse peut changer en permanence. Il faut alors se creuser les méninges pour trouver d'autres critères de filtrage.


Voici quelques exemple de filtre Mail :

&#8226; pour supprimer les messages reçus par l'un de mes comptes et qui ne me sont pas explicitement adressés :

```
[COLOR="Sienna"]Si [COLOR="Navy"]chacune des[/COLOR] conditions suivante est remplie :
	[COLOR="Navy"]Compte[/COLOR]  [COLOR="DarkRed"][I](mon compte)[/I][/COLOR]
	[COLOR="Navy"]À[/COLOR] [COLOR="Green"]ne contient pas[/COLOR] [COLOR="DarkRed"][I](mon adresse e-mail)[/I][/COLOR]
	[COLOR="Navy"]De[/COLOR] [COLOR="Green"]ne contient pas[/COLOR] [COLOR="DarkRed"][I](adresse d'un expéditeur autorisé à violer la règle)[/I][/COLOR]
	[COLOR="Navy"]De[/COLOR] [COLOR="Green"]ne contient pas[/COLOR] [COLOR="DarkRed"][I](adresse d'un autre expéditeur autorisé à violer la règle)[/I][/COLOR]
Effectuer les opérations suivantes :
	[COLOR="Navy"]Déplacer le message[/COLOR] vers [COLOR="Navy"]Corbeille[/COLOR][/COLOR]
```

&#8226; pour supprimer les messages écrits en coréen :

```
[COLOR="Sienna"]Si [COLOR="Navy"]l'une des[/COLOR] conditions suivante est remplie :
	[COLOR="Navy"]Content-Type[/COLOR] [COLOR="Green"]contient[/COLOR] [COLOR="Purple"]charset=koi8-r[/COLOR]
Effectuer les opérations suivantes :
	[COLOR="Navy"]Déplacer le message[/COLOR] vers [COLOR="Navy"]Corbeille[/COLOR][/COLOR]
```

&#8226; pour supprimer les messages présentant certains mots-clé :

```
[COLOR="Sienna"]Si [COLOR="Navy"]l'une des[/COLOR] conditions suivante est remplie :
	[COLOR="Navy"]Objet[/COLOR] [COLOR="Green"]contient[/COLOR] [COLOR="Purple"]v/aggra[/COLOR]
	[COLOR="Navy"]Objet[/COLOR] [COLOR="Green"]contient[/COLOR] [COLOR="Purple"]jeux de casino[/COLOR]
	[COLOR="Navy"]De[/COLOR] [COLOR="Green"]contient[/COLOR] [COLOR="Purple"]@les-mels[/COLOR]
	[COLOR="Navy"]Objet[/COLOR] [COLOR="Green"]commence par[/COLOR] [COLOR="Purple"]CNN[/COLOR]
	[COLOR="Navy"]Objet[/COLOR] [COLOR="Green"]finit par[/COLOR] [COLOR="Purple"]: hi[/COLOR]
[COLOR="DarkSlateGray"]...[/COLOR]
Effectuer les opérations suivantes :
	[COLOR="Navy"]Déplacer le message[/COLOR] vers [COLOR="Navy"]Corbeille[/COLOR][/COLOR]
```


----------



## subsole (28 Avril 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Les règles doivent être construites en fonction des caractéristiques des messages indésirables que tu reçois, mais également celles de ceux que tu souhaites conserver. Leur application ne doit au final désigner que les messages à éliminer.
> 
> Elles doivent rester suffisamment génériques pour correspondre à un maximum de spam, mais rester suffisamment précises pour ne pas concerner les messages que tu dois continuer à recevoir normalement.
> 
> Malheureusement, les spammeurs sont des petits malins, et l'information de provenance des messages est souvent insuffisante pour caractériser leurs envois, car l'adresse peut changer en permanence. Il faut alors se creuser les méninges pour trouver d'autres critères de filtrage.


 100% d'accord avec toi, c'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais.
Mais le _spam de phishing_ renvoie souvent vers un lien fixe, qui est soit celui de l'expéditeur, soit un lien contenu dans le spam (Liens qui pointent dans les deux cas vers leur base de données qui permet la collecte des informations personnelles.)


----------



## esales (28 Avril 2011)

J'ai en très grande partie résolu les problèmes de Spam en reroutant mes mails vers une adresse GMail. Ils semblent avoir un excellent traitement anti-spam.


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Avril 2011)

esales a dit:


> J'ai en très grande partie résolu les problèmes de Spam en reroutant mes mails vers une adresse GMail. Ils semblent avoir un excellent traitement anti-spam.




Hormis le fait qu'il peut s'avérer problématique de faire transiter tous ses mails confidentiels par les États-Unis en les confiant à une société dont le manque d'éthique n'est plus à démontrer, le traitement anti-spam externalisé présente l'inconvénient d'ajouter un maillon faible et des failles de sécurité potentielles au système de messagerie, et de risquer de faire disparaître des faux positifs.

Un filtrage local, même s'il n'est pas assez restrictif pour régler complètement le problème, permet de vérifier de façon aisée qu'on n'élimine pas automatiquement des messages importants, et évite une diffusion incontrôlée des informations personnelles (justement exploitées par les spammeurs).


----------



## jazzmeblue (29 Avril 2011)

Merci pour toutes ces précisions


----------



## subsole (29 Avril 2011)

esales a dit:


> J'ai en très grande partie résolu les problèmes de Spam en reroutant mes mails vers une adresse GMail. Ils semblent avoir un excellent traitement anti-spam.





PA5CAL a dit:


> Hormis le fait qu'il peut s'avérer problématique de faire transiter tous ses mails confidentiels par les États-Unis en les confiant à une société dont le manque d'éthique n'est plus à démontrer



Je plussois.

Pour information:
- Après 12 mois, Google/Gmail a le droit d'utiliser vos données à des fins commerciales.( on a cliquer sur accepter. ^^)
- On est sous le droit des États-Unis.
- Google adhère aux principes de la déclaration de confidentialité US Safe Harbor concernant la protection de la vie privée et est répertoriée dans la liste des organisations participant au programme Safe Harbor du Ministère du Commerce des U.S..
- Un peu de lecture sur ==> Safe Harbor. 
En résumé, toutes les garanties de confidentialité disparaissent. :rateau:


----------



## jazzmeblue (29 Avril 2011)

GG nous surprendra toujours !


----------

